# Masterclasses with Christa Ludwig



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I found this masterclass with Christa Ludwig to be very helpful. It is a masterclass in Deutsche Lied and you can see how precise she works on everything, words, expression, intonation. Loved it!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

In German, with Russian (?) subtitles. No can do.


----------

